# Need A General Chat Area



## Smokr (May 25, 2006)

Someplace where general chat and BS can occurr not related to a specific existing forum.
You know, somewhere to brag about that latest buy or to lie about how much you can smoke.
LOL
Here's hoping you a successful forums!


----------



## potroastV2 (May 25, 2006)

I added the forum under Canabis Cafe.


----------



## HolidayMell (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah that would b kool
Chat rooms or a kind of instant message so u can talk 2 members live


----------

